# Choice of Glass Cleaner?



## ibiza55

I have tried a lot of cleaners over the years, but I've gone back to Fast Glass by Autoglym or Auto finesse Crystal in second place


----------



## Andyblue

I’ve been very pleased with DetailedOnline glass cleaner, also with AG fast glass, Bear car care glass cleaner and recently got some AutoGlanz Moonshine. 

Not tried AF Crystal, so not sure how it compares. 

Didn’t get along with Powermaxed glass cleaner...


----------



## astormatt

AG fast glass is a very good product, my favourite for a while has been AM Details glass cleaner.


----------



## cleslie

ONR 1:256. When I first heard this suggestion I dismissed it out of hand but had a windscreen I could quite get 100% so tried ONR. Came out prefect. Its all I use now and you can wipe the whole interior down with it once you've finished the glass!


----------



## ash44

angelwax vision is my go to now.AG fast glass was my one before that


----------



## BrummyPete

Tried a few and I've gone back to fast glass, my friend uses stoners invisible glass and he swears by it 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Nilglass or Adams are my go to glass cleaners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

I've almost given up on glass cleaners altogether as I can get the glass perfect with either a paper towel or just a damp microfibre.


----------



## bigup

What I found is it’s not all about the cleaner itself, but the cloth used to clean.

Been using the rag company fish scale clothes and they are awesome, along with the box method


----------



## macc70

Try using a plush/thick microfibre and warm water NOTHING else Works for me every time


----------



## Steampunk

As others have said, the glass towel is probably the biggest factor... I use Microfiber Madness Cloud Busters; typically two towels each time.

Cleaner wise, I'm currently pretty blown away by Scholl Concepts ICE. I used to use Dodo-Juice Clearly Menthol, which is still an excellent, traditional alcohol/detergent glass cleaner... However, the way glass looks after using ICE is freaky. :doublesho

Not easy to get streaks with ICE, even when over-applied, and if you do, they're easy to buff with a dry, clean waffle MF. This is not a normal glass cleaner solution. Definitely recommended. :thumb:

Hope this helps... 

- Steampunk


----------



## Andyblue

Steampunk said:


> As others have said, the glass towel is probably the biggest factor... I use Microfiber Madness Cloud Busters; typically two towels each time.
> 
> Cleaner wise, I'm currently pretty blown away by Scholl Concepts ICE. I used to use Dodo-Juice Clearly Menthol, which is still an excellent, traditional alcohol/detergent glass cleaner... However, the way glass looks after using ICE is freaky. :doublesho
> 
> Not easy to get streaks with ICE, even when over-applied, and if you do, they're easy to buff with a dry, clean waffle MF. This is not a normal glass cleaner solution. Definitely recommended. :thumb:
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> - Steampunk


Sounds a very interesting product - anyone in UK used it ?


----------



## Itstony

ibiza55 said:


> I have tried a lot of cleaners over the years, but I've gone back to Fast Glass by Autoglym or Auto finesse Crystal in second place


TBH the first I ever used was Fast Glass many years ago. Actually bought another last year for the hell of it. I also have KC and Gtech too and not adverising "I use" just to back up my next comment what I use.
Not bundles between any of those. As per some comments, right method with water is good, just harder work.
Decent Glass or Screen cloth (Many available) makes it easier for sure.
Bottom line I found is keep them cleaned regular each week makes any of them easier to use keeping widows good. Letting them go is the big mistake.
Mind you, guess that covers just about 90% of most questions in a forum:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Like Nilglass, while i like Many Autoglym products, but I don’t get on with Fastglass.


----------



## macc70

Not used it in quite a while but just remembered fastglass overspray is great on plastics vinyls etc:lol: 2 for the price of 1


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

this stuff and the fishscale glass cloth is awesome 
https://dooka.co.uk/car-glass-clean...dooka-glass-vg-and-fish-scale-glass-cloth-kit


----------



## Steampunk

Andyblue said:


> Sounds a very interesting product - anyone in UK used it ?


It's available from several sources in the UK... Spautopia, Detailed Clean, Liquid Elements, Elite Car Care, etc.

This is a little different chemistry than traditional glass cleaners, but several out of Germany are going this direction... Tuga is another one, but I haven't tried this yet.

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## Andyblue

Steampunk said:


> It's available from several sources in the UK... Spautopia, Detailed Clean, Liquid Elements, Elite Car Care, etc.
> 
> This is a little different chemistry than traditional glass cleaners, but several out of Germany are going this direction... Tuga is another one, but I haven't tried this yet.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> - Steampunk


Cheers mate. I'll have a look :thumb:


----------



## Proppashine

Am details glass cleaner I second that one! I think I’ve used most and definitely am details no.1


----------



## Proppashine

Wouldn’t mind if carpro released a glass cleaner, definitely needed for that company imo!!


----------



## tosh

Proppashine said:


> Wouldn't mind if carpro released a glass cleaner, definitely needed for that company imo!!


They have - it's called Eraser.


----------



## Gixxer6

I think some glass cleaners are overhyped and overpriced, as above, good clean cloths make a difference. I liked the Angelwax glass cleaner when I used it but when that ran out I bought some Windowlene for £1 when it was on special (normally priced around £1.75 - £2 for 500ml) and found that it works just as good as any other glass cleaner.


----------



## \Rian

tosh said:


> They have - it's called Eraser.


A bit extream don't you think for a glass cleaner?

I use carplan crystal glass and PoorBoys windscreen cleaner

its basically 5l of IPA mixed between 5 and 10% with DI water and costs about 6 quid great at cleaning windows but not so good at maintaining G5 on my windscreen it degrades

PoorBoys windscreen cleaner is a lot milder on the coating and doesnt degrade it


----------



## AndyN01

Cheap as chips and seriously effective

Barkeepers friend mixed to a paste with distilled vinegar.

Leave to dry and polish off with paper roll - a bit like the process for the old pink Windolene cream. If you've applied too much just add a bit of vinegar.

Follow up with a diluted IPA/methylated spirits mix polished off with a fish-scale cloth.

Andy.


----------



## \Rian

AndyN01 said:


> Cheap as chips and seriously effective
> 
> Barkeepers friend mixed to a paste with distilled vinegar.
> 
> Leave to dry and polish off with paper roll - a bit like the process for the old pink Windolene cream. If you've applied too much just add a bit of vinegar.
> 
> Follow up with a diluted IPA/methylated spirits mix polished off with a fish-scale cloth.
> 
> Andy.


Ill asume thats for a deep clean and not your weekly maintenance, also do you do that on the interior side as I can see it being a little messy but am curious as ive been detailing a civic and it has a layer of grease and grime inside


----------



## GP Punto

Following this thread with interest because for over 15 years I have only ever used domestic window and glass cleaner sprays in the, perhaps, misplaced knowledge that a perfectly clear window in house was no different than a car and that glass cleaner products designated as being for cars was just marketing.


----------



## Proppashine

The eraser ain’t there glass cleaner mate , ipa for paint


----------



## tosh

Rian said:


> A bit extream don't you think for a glass cleaner?
> 
> I use carplan crystal glass and PoorBoys windscreen cleaner
> 
> its basically 5l of IPA mixed between 5 and 10% with DI water and costs about 6 quid great at cleaning windows but not so good at maintaining G5 on my windscreen it degrades
> 
> PoorBoys windscreen cleaner is a lot milder on the coating and doesnt degrade it


Not extreme at all. Works perfectly as glass cleaner. Doesn't affect my coatings at all. If glass coatings are designed to hold up to winter screenwash, a bit of eraser won't do a thing. It's only about 30% IPA.


----------



## tosh

Proppashine said:


> The eraser ain't there glass cleaner mate , ipa for paint


I know. It can also be used on glass. It's recommended before their glass coatings. Try it.


----------



## AndyN01

Rian said:


> Ill asume thats for a deep clean and not your weekly maintenance, also do you do that on the interior side as I can see it being a little messy but am curious as ive been detailing a civic and it has a layer of grease and grime inside


In short - yes.

But make sure you've thoroughly covered the dash etc. and apply slowly so as not to create splashes etc.

Just take the usual amount of care that we lavish on our cars and you'll be fine.

An alternative is gtechniq G4 nano tech polish which I've found to be very effective.

https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/g4-nanotech-glass-polish

You should only have to do this once as I'm certain you won't leave it long enough to get all greasy & grimy again. 

Let us know how you get on.

Andy.

PS I've sometimes found that going the "acid" route (vinegar) can be far more effective that the "alkaline/caustic" route (most APC's).


----------



## AndyN01

GP Punto said:


> Following this thread with interest because for over 15 years I have only ever used domestic window and glass cleaner sprays in the, perhaps, misplaced knowledge that a perfectly clear window in house was no different than a car and that glass cleaner products designated as being for cars was just marketing.


My twopenneth is yes, and no.

No less than the Junkman talks about using normal window cleaning products.

But

Car windows get subjected to all sorts of muck, gunge and oily stuff off the road surface thrown at them. Especially just as it starts to rain because the rain lifts the stuff out of the tarmac to be thrown into their air by the tyres from the vehicle in front. This is then smeared all over your windscreen by your wipers.

A good downpour washes it away.

It's part of the reason there are more motorcycle accidents just as it starts to rain because of this "lifting the oil/diesel etc." effect - disproportionally reducing the grip.

Very happy to hear other opinions.

Andy


----------



## Venkman

Eraser is an excellent glass cleaner. Smells great too.


----------



## rlmccarty2000

Nextzett has a glass cleaner that is my go to product. The spray bottle is dilatable to 4:1 and they sell a 10 liter bottle that can be diluted 10:1. It smells stronger than most glass cleaners and will remove tree sap where normal glass cleaners won’t do anything.


----------



## tosh

rlmccarty2000 said:


> Nextzett has a glass cleaner that is my go to product. The spray bottle is dilatable to 4:1 and they sell a 10 liter bottle that can be diluted 10:1. It smells stronger than most glass cleaners and will remove tree sap where normal glass cleaners won't do anything.


I've never diluted mine - but it is awesomely strong stuff.

Where did you read it could be diluted? Is this from Nextzett themselves?

Edit: I see it on the 1z-usa website, never noticed that before, as it doesn't say anything on the 1z/nextzett bottles themselves. I think i'll keep using it at full strength though - it completely destroys anything stuck to any window. And it's only £3.79 for a 500ml bottle over here.


----------



## AD18

Are there many fans of Power Maxed Glass Cleaner? I can find it for £8 online for 1L. I'm out of the loop with glass cleaners so don't know what's worth it nowadays. Prices seem to be £8-ish for 500ml AG/big brands and then Nilco and Power Maxed are half the price or less...for half the performance or...?

I seem to get a lot of muck from trees on my windows so would like a good one to try. Currently using Mer glass cleaner cream which you rub in, I enjoy it but after hand polishing and waxing my wrists are finished so something easy to use in a spray format would be great.


----------



## GleemSpray

AD18 said:


> Are there many fans of Power Maxed Glass Cleaner? I can find it for £8 online for 1L. I'm out of the loop with glass cleaners so don't know what's worth it nowadays. Prices seem to be £8-ish for 500ml AG/big brands and then Nilco and Power Maxed are half the price or less...for half the performance or...?
> 
> I seem to get a lot of muck from trees on my windows so would like a good one to try. Currently using Mer glass cleaner cream which you rub in, I enjoy it but after hand polishing and waxing my wrists are finished so something easy to use in a spray format would be great.


I use PM glass cleaner and really rate it.


----------



## Brian1612

AD18 said:


> Are there many fans of Power Maxed Glass Cleaner? I can find it for £8 online for 1L. I'm out of the loop with glass cleaners so don't know what's worth it nowadays. Prices seem to be £8-ish for 500ml AG/big brands and then Nilco and Power Maxed are half the price or less...for half the performance or...?
> 
> I seem to get a lot of muck from trees on my windows so would like a good one to try. Currently using Mer glass cleaner cream which you rub in, I enjoy it but after hand polishing and waxing my wrists are finished so something easy to use in a spray format would be great.


Heard good things about the powermaxed glass cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

Nilglass for me - got 5l for a fiver when it was on clearance at B&Q a while back.


----------



## Andyblue

Brian1612 said:


> Heard good things about the powermaxed glass cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes, I'd heard good things as well - but it's one I've not got along with at all. Had issues with smearing / drying patchy, no matter what I did. Was thinking I'm doing something wrong, but tried some other I had left and no issues at all... so for me, didn't work...


----------



## Venkman

tosh said:


> I've never diluted mine - but it is awesomely strong stuff.
> 
> Where did you read it could be diluted? Is this from Nextzett themselves?
> 
> Edit: I see it on the 1z-usa website, never noticed that before, as it doesn't say anything on the 1z/nextzett bottles themselves. I think i'll keep using it at full strength though - it completely destroys anything stuck to any window. And it's only £3.79 for a 500ml bottle over here.


Do you have a link for that price? Thanks:thumb:


----------



## smarty5927

Venkman said:


> Do you have a link for that price? Thanks:thumb:


Is this the stuff you are talking about ?

https://www.micksgarage.com/d/glass-care/products/150802/nextzett-windscreen-and-car-glass-cleaner-500ml-

John


----------



## Venkman

smarty5927 said:


> Is this the stuff you are talking about ?
> 
> https://www.micksgarage.com/d/glass-care/products/150802/nextzett-windscreen-and-car-glass-cleaner-500ml-
> 
> John


Yes, thanks for the link. Out of stock at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## GleemSpray

GP Punto said:


> Following this thread with interest because for over 15 years I have only ever used domestic window and glass cleaner sprays in the, perhaps, misplaced knowledge that a perfectly clear window in house was no different than a car and that glass cleaner products designated as being for cars was just marketing.


 I stand by to be corrected, but i am sure i read somewhere in the past that Autoglym Fast Glass is deliberately silicon(e?) free, because the silicone in domestic glass cleaner helps to clean, but can lead to wiper smearing on car windscreens ?


----------



## tosh

Venkman said:


> Do you have a link for that price? Thanks:thumb:


https://www.micksgarage.com/d/glass...tzett-windscreen-and-car-glass-cleaner-500ml-

Back in stock


----------



## Mac-

Common or garden washing up liquid, the cloth is the most important factor, I use micro-suede cloths for work.


----------



## Puntoboy

Big fan of Dooka Glass myself. Been using it for quite a while now. Even use it on the shower glass door. It's water based, rather than alcohol based like many glass cleaners. 

previously used Gtechniq G6 which I also liked but I've found Dooka Glass better overall.


----------



## stugarlinge1970

Spent a small fortune in the past on glass cleaners, only never to be fully satisfied, until now, I managed to blag the diamondbrite kit from the dealer when buying the new car, it came with a glass cleaner, spirit based, by far the best I've ever used, removes the greasy fog with ease from the interior side of the windscreen, and with it being spirit based it evaporates, so your not having to use multiple clothes or polishing for eternity to get rid of cleaner, cracking stuff


----------



## JayMac

Dooka glass is great, I also rate Nilglass, so cheap for a good glass cleaner. Also Angel Wax vision works well, but absolutely stinks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gar1380

forget all those expensive glass cleaners try this one 75p from lidl, brilliant stuff


----------



## Neil_M

3M Glass Cleaner for me. Great value, lasts for quite some time and is very easy to apply.

No more streaky / greasy windows for me!

A little video of me cleaning the inside windows is below.


----------



## AD18

As fast glass seems to be getting positive feedback I might try the 5L of AG Windowclean, I believe its the same formula. 
I see zero mention of it on DW so unless there is something I'm missing or if people just like trying different products, it seemed like a good choice for 20 odd quid and something to just stick with and use...


----------



## Mugen

Tried AG Fastglass, but prefer Gtechniq glass cleaner. 
Also cloth choice is important as well. This one is the best I've tried to date.

https://www.nisbets.co.uk/jantex-microglass-cloth/dn842


----------

